# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  The Dream Army Project

## dollarway64

Okay, this is my third and LAST attempt at a dream control club on DV! The first attempt was successful, but failed because of my procrastination. The second attempt was an EPIC fail! So, this is my last attempt! I'm literally going to beg for people to join because I've found that when there's a group of people helping with my goals, I have more LDs. Same thing as last, there will be a mission to give out and when the mission is complete, that's when a new mission will be given. What do ya say? Yes, I know there's other big groups going on, but when you're part of more than one group, you have more goals to complete in your LDs!

 ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana:: 

*Current Mission: Find the Dream Army Headquarters*

----------


## Kaira

What kind of challenges do you think we'll be doing? Will we start with small and simple challenges and then work are way up to larger ones, and will there be a specific theme for them?

----------


## dollarway64

For now, the challenges will be based around a Dream War that's become a recurring thing in my dreams. It's primarily between dreamers and these evil beings known as The Extras. Sounds silly, but it's kind of exciting!

----------


## Kaira

> For now, the challenges will be based around a Dream War that's become a recurring thing in my dreams. It's primarily between dreamers and these evil beings known as The Extras. Sounds silly, but it's kind of exciting!



Ooh! Sounds cool!  ::D:  Have you seen any of their secret bases? Are we going to be seeking them out and confronting them?

----------


## dollarway64

They like to kidnap dreamers, like Billy from the last group. I also have a strange suspicion that they have my dream guide locked up, but I doubt it. I'm trying to work out the first mission, though. Any ideas?

----------


## Kaira

Hmm... Maybe we should develop a secret base for dreamers. I also think it would be cool if we created a symbol for our group. We could then paint or draw it onto stuff for people to know we were there. Maybe for the first mission we could ask a dream character/characters if they know who the Extras are and if they know where they are located.

----------


## dollarway64

You brought up an interesting point, about the secret base and everything. Maybe our first mission should be to build a secret headquarters!

----------


## Kaira

If we build a secret headquarters though I think we should all have a common design in mind. I think at first it should be very simple in design and as we complete more missions we can upgrade it. I think if I do become lucid tonight though I will definitely ask one of my dream characters if they know about the Extras. Other things we can think about are creating weapons and tools, or maybe even a familiar.

----------


## dollarway64

Just so you know, some of my DCs in my dreams are part of the Dream Army. I have Billy, who was kidnapped by the Extras, but somehow got away, and Youssef, a black kid i met while I was on the run. So, are we clear on the first mission?

----------


## Kaira

AlwaysAwareDreamArmy.jpg
Uh, not completely sure. What sort of location should our headquarters be in and what will it look like? Or is the first person that goes there going to determine what it looks like? Also, you said that some dream characters you know are part of the Dream Army, so does that mean they are actually already somewhat organized?

Oh, and the image is just an idea I had to symbolize the group. The two A's are to symbolize either "Always Awake" or "Always Aware".

----------


## dollarway64

Not really, its just them two, me and you and some other dream characters I don't really know about. And i like that symbol! That should be our slogan. "Always Awake, Always Aware"! As for the headquarters, I  think it should be a simple cabin for now, and for every completed mission, we add to it. How about that?

----------


## Kaira

Sounds good to me! ^_^ I'm going to bed now. G-night.

----------


## dollarway64

Okay

Mission 1: Build Secret Headquarters of the Dream Army
*A simple cabin out in the woods, with Kaira's symbol on the side of it!

----------


## Kaira

Aww darn. T__T No lucidity last night. I'll just have to keep trying.

----------


## dollarway64

I had some dumb dream about smoking....i should have done an RC cuz im underage....

----------


## MysticalDipshit

This seems pretty fun, mind if I join? I've only had 1 lucid dream but I've gotten extremely close to DEILD the past couple of nights, but I had the HH made me ill. Anyway, when I start to lucid dream more frequently, I could catch up. Also, what are the Extra's?

----------


## dutchraptor

This is cool sign me up. I'll upload drawing's if you want. Also I will use my own symbol because I've been using it myself for so long now I can't let go.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

When I do have a lucid dream, bearing in mind I will probably get distracted and end up doing something else, I can also upload drawings of the secret HQ and/or anything else. Do you reckon if I designed it now, it would turn out the same in the dream? Like, because I had already pretty much created it, it would just transfer over?

----------


## dollarway64

Welcome! We can have  lots of symbols!

As for dip, the Extras are DCs that kidnap dreamers for an unknown purpose. There has been a war going on in my LDs, between the Extras and dreamers.

----------


## dutchraptor

Here is my image for awareness, if it's of any use.

*Spoiler* for _Huge picture_:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

That's a pretty awesome symbol.  ::D: 

Also, I keep thinking that the Extras are like the agents from the Matrix. XD

----------


## dollarway64

What's with the freemasonry on this site! o.O just kidding! It's pretty cool.

----------


## dutchraptor

> That's a pretty awesome symbol. 
> 
> Also, I keep thinking that the Extras are like the agents from the Matrix. XD



They are  ::shock::  they are our enemies who for yet unkown reasons believe we should not be allowed to become aware.

----------


## dollarway64

Extras are shapeshifters. They are everything but nothing at the same time. Last time I saw an extra, he looked like a little kid with an annoying voice.  Their true forms are unknown. I've seen them as people, monsters, and even one time, they looked like the blue people from Avatar!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

We trust no-one but ourselves and our fellow dreamers. That is the way of the dream army.

I'm actually looking forward to when one of these guys tries to kidnap me. I'll kick his/her ass XD. Also, what would happen, if you got kidnapped in a dream? Would your next lucid dream start in the same place, such as their secret base? If it didn't, we could just say they drugged us and did experiments, before letting us go. Lol, this is entertaining.

----------


## dollarway64

I know that my friend Billy was kidnapped by them, but somehow he got away. I tried to save him, but I failed. It was an epic dream!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Haha, that's pretty cool. Anyway, I have to go. It's 10pm here. I'll see if I can have a LD tonight, and I'll report back tomorrow if I have time before I go to school.  :tongue2:

----------


## dollarway64

Try! I know I have. Now, dutchraptor, am i reading that rite? 1 to 5 LDs a week?

----------


## Kaira

Cool symbol!  ::D:  Maybe we could have a wall in our headquarters where we draw our symbols and write our slogans and maybe some random messages.  :smiley:

----------


## dollarway64

Okay, I have an idea for the first mission. We need to build our headquarters before we do anything. Right now, let's just start simple with a cabin. I have a spot for it. In the dream world, there's a dip in the woods that appears frequently in my dreams. Maybe it could be there.

----------


## Kaira

Or our headquarters could be on an island in the sky, but still with trees.  ::D:  Although, we could just use your location, but I think it might be best if it isn't in any location we've been in before. We might want to install some defences there as well such as creatures to guard it or sentry guns, though it might not be necessary.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Try! I know I have. Now, dutchraptor, am i reading that rite? 1 to 5 LDs a week?



Thats right, although I only really have one or two really good ones a week, I'm willing to spend them on this. I should be able to particpate wuite alot  :tongue2:

----------


## dollarway64

How do you manage to have them every week? It's been a year since I've had one!

And, Kaira, if I remember correctly, there is a family of bears that stole the tent I set up down there. If they still live down there, maybe we can get them to guard it! Just a thought

----------


## dutchraptor

Dedication man, I have to keep up a strict schedule and keep myself focused. Now 1-5 is kinda an over-statement considering that I get lazyevery ow and then, but generally on my good weeks I can have a large amount of LD's.

----------


## dollarway64

I have dedication, but never an LD. Is there any techniques that you use?

----------


## dreamscaped

Count me in!

----------


## Kaira

Blah, didn't quite work out last night.  ::|:  I was lucid I think but it was like I wasn't fully dreaming or asleep, and then the rest I don't remember. I think I was thinking too hard. I made a poem/song of sorts though for our group.  ::D:  I kept saying it in my head over and over before I went to sleep. 

Always awake, always aware
In life and in our dreams.
Armed only with our thoughts and will, 
All foes we can defeat. 
What do you guys think? :< I'm not that good at poetry and it took me forever to find the right words and to get a pattern for the number of syllables. It can also be switched to refer to oneself, which is the version that I mostly said.

Always awake, always aware
In life and in my dreams.
Armed only with my thoughts and will, 
All foes I can defeat. 
It basically refers to the mentality that a lucid dreamer must have. ^_^

----------


## MysticalDipshit

That sounds pretty cool. I had a dream last night, although it might have been 2, but I'm pretty sure it had Extras in the first part. It'll be up for you guys to take a look in the next hour on my DJ. I'm on the bus right now so I can't. Basically these teenagers were the extras. Anyway, more info soon  :smiley:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Hey guys, I haven't really got much computer access at the minute, but how is everyone doing with mission 1? I pretty much got kidnapped by extras (Look at my dream journal), and still no lucid dreams.

----------


## dutchraptor

I had a lucid last night. I was already in the base, which happened to be a very modern white slightly geometric room. There were silver and black lines running along the wall and it was of simplistic design. Anways all I did was defend the base and learned that there is an inflitrator by the streetname "haldofer" so I went looking for him. I was told by someone who said he was one of the leaders of our lucid dreaming group that haldofer had the abilty to change into a shadow and was a freelancer only employed by the extra's not actually one of them. I spent a few minutes looking for him (Which wasn't hard as the base was only like 6x8 metres) but got the notion in my head that he wouldn't risk being in the building so I ventured outside to look for him. We had turrets set up all around the base which was disguised as an old run down cottage. 
I had a weird gun that took these blue cartridges filled with gel as ammo. I tried to sense for his presence but felt him blocking my search. I launched the gun straight up which created a huge blue blast which lit up the entire surrounding forrest and called a hant which slowed down time. I saw his figure light up and threw a knife straight at his chest but he dodged and the dream ended.

----------


## Kaira

Just had a normal dream last night. :/

Nice job, Dutchraptor!  ::D:  Hopefully the rest of us can get there soon.

----------


## dollarway64

I've had terrible luck when it comes to LDing.......it sux! It really does! I want one! ARG!!!!!!!!

----------


## Plathix

This sounds fun. I already have these two factions in my dreams, Guardians and Hunters.
And I was thinking, the base doesn't have to be in any specific location, it could just be something that looks the same, but can be anywhere at any time. Like a teleporting base.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Sounds good. That way the extras can't find it. I was thinking that we could have some general tasks for when we have finished the first ones and we are waiting got everyone else. Like maybe combat training, espionage/information finding and stuff.

----------


## Pakman43

I often have dreams that continue over the years. Like a second life. It will be like that right? Then yes I'm in!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Dollarway:

Maybe you should update the first post to include our current mission list, then when we complete one, you can write (completed) next to it, and you could write side missions and stuff. Or if you don't want to, I could start a new thread. I'm kinda OCD about having everything written down where people can see it, and stuff like that. XD

----------


## dollarway64

It won't let me edit my post.....my dream recall is coming back slowly, that's a  good sign.  Maybe I'll have an LD soon and break my dryspell! But, are we clear on the first mission? Find the headquarters? That could actually be a newbie mission! Everytime sum1 joins the group, they have to find the headquarters first and then move on to the next mission! Right now, we need at least 5 people to complete the first mission. So far, dutchraptor is the only one to complete it, so four more to go!

----------


## dutchraptor

I think I can change the orignal post for you if you want. just send me a PM with what you want changed  :smiley:

----------


## Superlilka

ok this is awesome I'm in...Gonna try to find the headquarters tonight

----------


## Sensei

Sweet, initiation project. You guys should really keep this up. I really like the idea, I am just doing other things at the moment. Dollarway, have you checked out this thread:
http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...ompendium.html

I have some more tips other than that guide if you would like them, PM me.  :smiley:  good luck y'all, I am watching you.  :Peek:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Dollarway:

Sounds good  ::D:

----------


## Superlilka

Ok, last night had a lucid where i knew i was dreaming but i didn't change anything because I liked the storyline or whatever you wanna call it. I was in a small room with white walls there was a map on one of the walls that i did not recognize. Other men and one woman was lined up side by side and they had an (Aeye ) thing that kaira made but it was missing a (A). I didn't know the people it was almost like a recruitment day but i didn't pay much attention to the instructor  i just remeber a few words : extras, capture, Unknown

----------


## dollarway64

Okay, so that's 2! Anyways, I just found out that the building I built for the Dreamcatchers is what you guys have been going to! An off board member told me that he found the headquarters, it had a silver metallic look, and he changed it. That was exactly the building I built for my last group! It's still there!

----------


## Superlilka

thats awesome i wasn't able to be lucid last night but the idea that not just one person but 2 were able to go to a place u previously created in a dream  is fun but a little scary. lol

----------


## MysticalDipshit

This is so cool! Unfortunately, it's the weekend, and I never seem to be able to recall dreams on a weekend, but I'm working on it.  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

What are you using to recall your dreams? Do you change your sleep schedule on the weekend? (Sorry, I love recall, I must try and help  :tongue2: )

----------


## dollarway64

Well, last night, I had MASSIVE recall! Six dreams in one night! I wasn't lucid though..... :Sad:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

> What are you using to recall your dreams? Do you change your sleep schedule on the weekend? (Sorry, I love recall, I must try and help )



I usually lay in bed for a while as I remember my dreams during the week, then once I am sure I have remembered as much as I can, I write a paragraph of notes. Then throughout the day if I remember anything else, I write it down too. Then I write the detailed version of my DJ at about 4.30pm. The thing is though, on a weekend, my parents are trying to wake me up, and I know that I can lay in, so I tend to just relax and be sleepy rather than just laying there wide awake like I do during the week.

Also, my routine is pretty much the same. I go to bed at 10pm on weekdays, and I get up at 7am. On a weekend, it's just 2 hours ahead, so 12 and 9am.





> Well, last night, I had MASSIVE recall! Six dreams in one night! I wasn't lucid though.....



I'm so jealous  ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

Hello everyone,
I believe this idea is pretty awesome, and I was wondering if I could join the fun  :smiley: 
And I have something to suggest. Since We think differently, it would be a really hard to actually make everyone's idea of the extras the headquarter or anything in the dreamworld the same, Maybe similar, but not the same. The solution for this problem is simple. Let every one and any one think of this as they want, perceive it as they want, things may vary, but when it comes to the very essence of it. We're still the dreamers. The basic stuff is still there.
Hope you understood what I meant  :smiley:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

> Hello everyone,
> I believe this idea is pretty awesome, and I was wondering if I could join the fun 
> And I have something to suggest. Since We think differently, it would be a really hard to actually make everyone's idea of the extras the headquarter or anything in the dreamworld the same, Maybe similar, but not the same. The solution for this problem is simple. Let every one and any one think of this as they want, perceive it as they want, things may vary, but when it comes to the very essence of it. We're still the dreamers. The basic stuff is still there.
> Hope you understood what I meant



This is kind of what we are doing. Basically, when we say "Find the HQ", we mean, find our HQ in your dreams, wherever it may be. It can look completely different, as long as it has the same principles of being the HQ. Our missions are just like a template for the dream army to form their own adventure through the dreamscape with a bit of guidance, if you see where I'm coming from.

----------


## rockonguy

I'd love to join this  ::D: 
I have only had one lucid before though. On the other hand, I recall around 3 dreams per night.

----------


## Superlilka

> Hello everyone,
> I believe this idea is pretty awesome, and I was wondering if I could join the fun 
> And I have something to suggest. Since We think differently, it would be a really hard to actually make everyone's idea of the extras the headquarter or anything in the dreamworld the same, Maybe similar, but not the same. The solution for this problem is simple. Let every one and any one think of this as they want, perceive it as they want, things may vary, but when it comes to the very essence of it. We're still the dreamers. The basic stuff is still there.
> Hope you understood what I meant



I understand what you mean, I think it's a great idea, truthfully no matter how hard  we try it would work out like that anyway. what is important is that we try to com up with the missions together and even help each other continue a task they get stuck with

----------


## Superlilka

> I'd love to join this 
> I have only had one lucid before though. On the other hand, I recall around 3 dreams per night.



I'm relatively new myself sometimes I get lucids  on days i feel really confidant it will happen if u recall 3 dreams per night you should try some waking reality checks to get your dream-self used to doing them

----------


## Kaenthem

> Hello everyone,
> I believe this idea is pretty awesome, and I was wondering if I could join the fun 
> And I have something to suggest. Since We think differently, it would be a really hard to actually make everyone's idea of the extras the headquarter or anything in the dreamworld the same, Maybe similar, but not the same. The solution for this problem is simple. Let every one and any one think of this as they want, perceive it as they want, things may vary, but when it comes to the very essence of it. We're still the dreamers. The basic stuff is still there.
> Hope you understood what I meant








> This is kind of what we are doing. Basically, when we say "Find the HQ", we mean, find our HQ in your dreams, wherever it may be. It can look completely different, as long as it has the same principles of being the HQ. Our missions are just like a template for the dream army to form their own adventure through the dreamscape with a bit of guidance, if you see where I'm coming from.



Great,
Then I would like to share my idea of the extras,Dementors!
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban (2/5) Movie CLIP - Dementor on the Train (2004) HD - YouTube

----------


## Superlilka

is it just me or would it be cool if there was a universal DC we could use of is this just a fantasy thought ?

----------


## MysticalDipshit

*I would also like to share some information about the extras, as they are common with everyone.* 

Extras are the beings in your dream that just aren't right. As you see them, you get the strong feeling that they shouldn't be there, or that they are very bad. Now this isn't to be confused with a nightmare, because you aren't really scared. When you look at the extras, you notice that they aren't like other DC's. Their movement is different. Their eye contact is different. The way they are is just wrong.

These beings, for some reason that is currently unknown to us, have the job of kidnapping LD'ers. You may encounter them in a non-lucid dream, however you won't pose a big threat to them, and you may even go unnoticed, however that is unlikely. That is because they identify us as being able to control the dream, and ourselves, which they see as wrong. So if you aren't lucid, it's like you're walking in a crowd of normal people wearing black and white. If you're lucid, it's like you're wearing a rainbow suit and dancing in mid air. 

At the minute, we know very little about them apart from this, but we hope to gain more knowledge, which is why we started the dream army. An underground group of dreamers who are willing to do what it takes to protect LDers and find out the evil ways of the Extras.

----------


## Superlilka

> *I would also like to share some information about the extras, as they are common with everyone.* 
> 
> Extras are the beings in your dream that just aren't right. As you see them, you get the strong feeling that they shouldn't be there, or that they are very bad. Now this isn't to be confused with a nightmare, because you aren't really scared. When you look at the extras, you notice that they aren't like other DC's. Their movement is different. Their eye contact is different. The way they are is just wrong.
> 
> These beings, for some reason that is currently unknown to us, have the job of kidnapping LD'ers. You may encounter them in a non-lucid dream, however you won't pose a big threat to them, and you may even go unnoticed, however that is unlikely. That is because they identify us as being able to control the dream, and ourselves, which they see as wrong. So if you aren't lucid, it's like you're walking in a crowd of normal people wearing black and white. If you're lucid, it's like you're wearing a rainbow suit and dancing in mid air. 
> 
> At the minute, we know very little about them apart from this, but we hope to gain more knowledge, which is why we started the dream army. An underground group of dreamers who are willing to do what it takes to protect LDers and find out the evil ways of the Extras.



funny you saying this kinda makes me more excited one o my first lucid dreams had a lady about middle aged i noted this encounter in my other DV account in the DJ but i know she was a normal DC but now because what you said I kinda got a basis on how the extras act and how to continue these dreams

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Yeah. Another thing, is that you can't identify them purely on appearance. They are everything and anything. they could be an obvious guy in a suit that looks like an agent out of the Matrix. An innocent looking old lady, until you realize how wrong she acts. I personally have only had 1 dream with the Extra's in. The first part they were teenagers, and in the second they were young men who looked like gangsters, although the teenagers were still there.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Guys, I have created us a chat room, with a password, so that we can all talk easier rather than always having to post on here. All subjects that are discussed/anything we agree on, will have to be posted in the forum though, so other people who aren't in the chatroom at the time still know what's going on. When you click on the link, you just have to 'identify yourself', which basically means put your username for this website, into the box, so we all know who you are. The password is also Extra.

http://us10.chatzy.com/24655481141409

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Also, at the bottom of the page, you have to press the join chat bottom at the page after you enter the room. I'd also suggest bookmarking the room, because the address is always the same, ans so is the password.  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

You should ask for a chatroom here on DVs IRC. There is one for the IOSDP, I don't know what their rules are for it.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I thought you couldn't get private ones on here. Plus I hate the layout and look of dream views chat XD

----------


## Sensei

:Sad: 

I like DV chat. 

I will officially join this. I just won't really start till I get to infinity and back.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Lol, sounds good. Annd the good thing is about this chatroom I found, is that you don't need to put in any details. You don't need any emails, or anything. You can just join.  ::D: 

EDIT: I think we should get an official members list. Can everyone PM me who is/wants to be an official member? I'll make a list and put it in my sig.

----------


## Sensei

I thought to be an official member you had to pass initiation?

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I thought being an official member just meant that you were committed to posting regularly with attempts of missions and/or other related topics, and that you were willing to spend time. I don't know. I suppose being an official member could be that, and finding the HQ. I'll ask dollarway when he comes online as he is the main leader guy. I'm just that person who gets really excited, gets some ideas, and posts a lot. XD

----------


## dollarway64

Sorry guys, I was  at my churches youth rally. It was awesome!.....you dont care. Anyway, myst, the other guy is right! In order to be an official member, you have to complete the headquarters task. Although for us, it's the first task because only two of us have found it. Five people have to find it in order to move on. But, you have to find it to join!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

*About the chatroom:* http://us10.chatzy.com/24655481141409

I just thought I'd say, the chat room will be open on every week day, 4pm-9.30pm GMT time zone. When I say open, I mean that's when I, the administrator, will be there. You can still use it at other times.  ::D:  I can't really say about weekends, because I'll probably be doing something else, but I'll be in there when possible. Also, there can only be 10 people in it at a time, but I think we'll be okay with that. 

Note: If you leave a message, or just say something even when I'm not there, I can still read the messages when I get online.  ::D:

----------


## Kaira

Looks like there's lots of new people here.  :smiley: 

Anyways, I only had a semi-lucid dream last night. Still better than nothing though I suppose.  ::|:  
Dream Journal Entry

----------


## dutchraptor

I might be able to set up a chat room here in DV, I'll go dheck now.

----------


## dollarway64

Only a fragment about Matthew Lillard last night...... :Sad:

----------


## dutchraptor

Ok guys, next time your on chat just type



> /join #DreamArmy

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I joined ^.^

----------


## MysticalDipshit

No lucid dream last night, but I only slept 3 hours anyway.

----------


## Sensei

Alright. I shall start trying this on the first and give up on infinity. I have a few more ways I want to try getting there, and after that many attempts it just wasn't meant to be.  :tongue2: 

Is there just one task out right now? I think that 5 is a lot of people to finish the mission. Maybe just 3 or 4  :tongue2:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Unless we have it so that a new main mission comes out every week? That way it gives people enough time to complete it, and we know when the mission will be updated. We could set a side mission (Something related, but not too important) each week too, for anyone else who has more LDs and wants something to do in them.

----------


## Sensei

I think every week is too fast for me.  :tongue2:  I am not good at teleporting, so even if I have an LD in which I remember the goal I might not get to it. I am working on teleporting now. Maybe one/month? We'll see what dollarway wants.  :tongue2:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Yeah, thinking about it, it's unlikely that we'll have enough LDs to have them per week. One a months seems good. I have my own list of side missions that I made too if anyone wants to see them. That's just so when I start to LD more regularly, I have something to do in the mean time, which is fun and can also relate to the Dream Army. I'm also in the DV chat room if you wanna join  ::D:

----------


## rockonguy

Blergh, I haven't found the HQ so far :C

----------


## Kaenthem

> Yeah, thinking about it, it's unlikely that we'll have enough LDs to have them per week. One a months seems good. I have my own list of side missions that I made too if anyone wants to see them. That's just so when I start to LD more regularly, I have something to do in the mean time, which is fun and can also relate to the Dream Army. I'm also in the DV chat room if you wanna join



why not give 4 or 5 missions per month. Skilled LDers may complete all of them. While others can just do one mission per month. because I would hate to have "find headquarters as a mission for a month 0.o

----------


## dutchraptor

I had a short lucid where I fought some extras by the name "blue-armed bandits"  :tongue2:  I woke up after about a minute of fighting them though. I'll try finish the dream off tonight.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

dutch: Awesome! I wanna fight people.  :Sad: 

areyoume: That's why I suggested side missions. :/

----------


## dollarway64

Uh....I am still the leader right?

----------


## Sensei

Yep. Waiting to hear what you want on this.  :tongue2:

----------


## dollarway64

Okay good. Well, like I said! Right now, the only mission anyone needs to do right now is to find the headquarters! After 5 people find it, we move on!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I had a lucid dream last night! After 16 days of being on this site, and attempting to have a lucid dream, I've had one. I'm so happy right now. I think 16 days is pretty good considering some people had to wait months. Anyway, this is how it happened. My parent's alarm went off at 6.30am, which woke me up. Luckily, I was still sleepy, and I had woken up halfway through the dream. The dream was still on my mind, so when I rolled over and went back to sleep, I went back to it straight away. I instantly knew I was in the dream and ta-da! Lucid dream. The dream itself was more of a nightmare though XD

I'll start writing it in my dream journal now so you guys can see it. It doesn't have anything about the extras in it, but I kinda want to do some basic LD stuff first.  ::D: 

How are you guys getting along?

----------


## dutchraptor

> I had a lucid dream last night! After 16 days of being on this site, and attempting to have a lucid dream, I've had one. I'm so happy right now. I think 16 days is pretty good considering some people had to wait months. Anyway, this is how it happened. My parent's alarm went off at 6.30am, which woke me up. Luckily, I was still sleepy, and I had woken up halfway through the dream. The dream was still on my mind, so when I rolled over and went back to sleep, I went back to it straight away. I instantly knew I was in the dream and ta-da! Lucid dream. The dream itself was more of a nightmare though XD
> 
> I'll start writing it in my dream journal now so you guys can see it. It doesn't have anything about the extras in it, but I kinda want to do some basic LD stuff first. 
> 
> How are you guys getting along?



Well doe  ::D:  thats really good, hope it surpassed your expectation.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I have the dream up in my DJ now. It was really creepy though. I tried to fly but I'm sure it would've worked better if I was in a situation with less pressure. Read it so you can see what I mean.  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

Glad you had a better LD last night than me. I wish people were trying to attack me. Your parents are of course extras. You need help on how to fight them?

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Yeah I was wondering if they could be Extras. Because they felt EXTREMELY evil, but I didn't think about them being Extras at first. I need to become an awesome ninja so I can kick ass. I also think that the guy who was controlling the other kids was an extra too. I really felt it from him.

----------


## Superlilka

i'll update more later last night i was able to string three lucids together one i was flying around and went to this apartment looking place then i asked a DC about the Always Aware units in the area, the second one i was in a gun fight but the guns shot this blue light not really a beam or lazer hard to explain and the last one an extra posed as my friend from school and while i was trying to leave my house he did anything he could to stop me from distracting conversations to physically trying to tackle me

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Oh gosh it's been so long since i had a very great fight/war with a particular high fighter/groups of people. I think i scared them off lol. I'll be gladly to help anyone in my dreams that seem to be taken hostage, slavery or about to get killed. So i am your best bet OP.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> Okay
> 
> Mission 1: Build Secret Headquarters of the Dream Army
> *A simple cabin out in the woods, with Kaira's symbol on the side of it!



I'll look for it, i sometimes dream about parks and woods.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Hathor, I am starting tonight as well.  :tongue2:  would you like a friendly competition?

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> Hathor, I am starting tonight as well.  would you like a friendly competition?



Sure, i usually don't go anywhere by myself, my dream guy (not guide) will be around. He doesn't show himself unless i subconsciously tell him to.
Don't worry if he does show up when i didn't call him to, once i encounter you lol. That's how he is.

----------


## Sensei

Alright. I'm fine with meeting any part of someones sub.  :smiley: 

What kind of comp do you want? Race there? Spar there?

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> Alright. I'm fine with meeting any part of someones sub. 
> 
> What kind of comp do you want? Race there? Spar there?



Well i thought just meeting there is fine, we shouldn't compete because we are at the same project here lol

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I had a dream last night about lucid dreaming. It was annoying that I didn't actually realize it was a dream.  :Sad:

----------


## Ashylus420

Im in as soon as my dream control is a little better(: sounds really fun.

----------


## Superlilka

recount how many ppl finish first mission iknow me and dutchraptor  made it and im asking cause im the dreams i had yesterday made me wanna keep going but i dnt wanna get too advanced

----------


## Sensei

> Well i thought just meeting there is fine, we shouldn't compete because we are at the same project here lol



I thought I responded to this yesterday! I was going to say "sounds good! See you there." But I guess it didn't post. 

I am a little frustrated because I lost my lucidity in my only lucid last night. Can't get too frustrated though because I had a non lucid about SAO (Sword Art Online), and my one lucid was the first dream of the night, it is a long time to wait to WILD into, but I had to know if I could do it!

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

My dreams now are getting distracted on other things and which i cannot control them. Couldn't do it last night.

----------


## Sensei

Alright. Then I will see you there tonight. I incubated a dream about a forest in order to make it easier, but I didn't get lucid when in the forest. I will make it tonight!

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Well i found myself in a deild, and was taken hostage by 3-4 guys in a store loool! I could tell it had nothing to do with the extras....or were they?  :Uhm:  anyways i got help from my own dream guy and a few swat teams with him. I will write down in my dj.

----------


## rockonguy

Sorry for my great inactiveness guys, will get back to this soon...

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Yeah I've been away all weekend too, so I haven't been able to do any LD stuff apart from the usual RC's and awareness. :/

----------


## Sensei

2 nights of hanging out with friends waaaaaay too late. No LDs. Though I did go to jabu jabu's belly in a non lucid last night  :smiley:

----------


## dollarway64

Sorry for not being here, I've been extremely busy lately! Anyway, I had an LD last night. It was short, but I'm excited! It didn't last worth beans but it was worth it. First one in a year!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

dollarway; Awesome! Any LD is progress  ::D: 

Well I didn't really sleep well last night, so I only had a few fragments of dreams. I really need to start writing my DJ more detailed again though, rather than just bullet points.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Why is no-one ever on our chatroom on the DV chat?  :Sad:

----------


## dutchraptor

Tests,  haven't had much time for anything, I'll get around to it around this week. I really want to try to much tings in my dreams.

----------


## Sensei

> Tests,  haven't had much time for anything, I'll get around to it around this week. I really want to try to much tings in my dreams.



We must do everything in our dreams...  ::shock::   :Oh noes:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> We must do everything in our dreams...



 ::lol::

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Guys, I need opinions/help.

So I just found out that one of my major dream signs is a zombie outbreak. I have a zombie dream like every 2 or 3 dreams, so they are really frequent. I only just realized this, but how can I use this information to help me realize I'm dreaming and become lucid?

----------


## Berto

> Guys, I need opinions/help.
> 
> So I just found out that one of my major dream signs is a zombie outbreak. I have a zombie dream like every 2 or 3 dreams, so they are really frequent. I only just realized this, but how can I use this information to help me realize I'm dreaming and become lucid?



Do an RC every time you see a zombie outbreak?  ::D: 

I think self awareness would help most tbh, and just generally RCing when anything seems out of the ordinary.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

> Do an RC every time you see a zombie outbreak?



DUDE! I didn't think of that! THANKS!!!!!!

Lol, I love sarcasm. Anyhow, yeah I'll just keep at that and keep looking for more dream signs.  ::D:

----------


## Kaira

> DUDE! I didn't think of that! THANKS!!!!!!
> 
> Lol, I love sarcasm. Anyhow, yeah I'll just keep at that and keep looking for more dream signs.



Maybe before you go to sleep just repeat to yourself in your head that if you see a zombie you're dreaming. 

I tend get attacked or fight in a lot of my dreams so once before I went to bed I repeated that if I was attacked then I was dreaming. That night I dreamt that I was attacked by a monster and became lucid. I should probably tell myself that if I'm being chased I'm also dreaming because that also happens fairly frequently. >.>

Anyways, so far no success for me. :/

----------


## Sensei

I would watch movies with zombies like 28 days later. Shows like walking dead. Every time you see a zombie you should RC.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I had a zombie dream last night, but I didn't become Lucid. I also had an FA. I was laying in bed thinking about the dream, and I rolled over and wrote some more down. Then I was in the same position again, and I was like "That felt weird..." So I looked and I hadn't written it. I need to RC as soon as I wake up rather than 5 minutes after  :Sad:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Anyone else completed the mission? I think we should have the next one otherwise we'll be waiting forever and everyone wont want to do it anymore.

P.S - has anyone played Condemned 2: Bloodshot before? 'Cause I'm trying to find a way to play it without peeing myself. This game is so scary XD

----------


## Sensei

I have only been lucid 4 times since I started and I keep forgetting the mission. I should be able to complete it if I can remember it. :/

----------


## MysticalDipshit

That must be annoying. XD

----------


## Sensei

I get distracted by DCs. They talk to me or take me places. It is still fun.  :tongue2:  but yeah, annoying.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I FOUND THE HQ!!!!








































Lol, jokes. Yeah... No more lucids. Some pretty good adventure dreams though.

----------


## Sensei

*Spoiler* for _whole DJ entry_: 




I SSILDed and it worked better with the WBTB since I have been sleeping too heavily and barely waking up during the night. 

I had a normal dream about my family having a bunch of issues and I started playing video games (like I did when I was like 15). Someoen mentioned work and I checked the time. It looked like 7:30, crap! I checked again. 8:30! Checked again, 6:39. I tried to explain the family situation to my wife and then I woke up to my wife saying "is someone else in here?" I freak out real fast and am not 100% sure what she said. I try to ask her to repeat. My mouth doesn't work "C... c... C... Can you repeat that?" Aha! SP! I broke out of it too! I look over and my wife is asleep. She must have been sleep talking. Only the second time I have been in SP though!

I went back to sleep. A little sad about not just WILDing through SP. 

To make up for it, I WILD! Yay. I remember that the two dreams I forgot to stabilize and to look for HQ. I stabilized. Thought about a forest behind me. Aha! There was one. I walked over. It was so dark. Not too bad. I need to get there stealthily in case of extras. I walk through the tree line and notice that there is a huge ditch with aroad going down to a pool. Weird. There is a group of people coming up the road. _I need to get away from the road. Secret base won't have a road to it._ they had flash lights. _they are looking for me._ five groups of 3... Fifteen people. I haven't fought against anyone, I don't know if I can take 15. I hide in the trees and when they get past I start going to the thick part of the forest. After walking for a minute I got off the road (gonna upload a picture drawn of this place). I then woke up because of how dark it was. 

I woke up. Back to sleep. I am in a huge building and people are letting their dogs out on me. Since the building had doors it was easy to get away. 

Woke up. Back to sleep. Another WILD  ::shock:: . It is day time and I am looking at a neighborhood. I think of forest again and turn around. The swimming pool and forest! This time there are people at the pool. I start walking by, and am contemplating flying to the HQ, but don't want to give away its location. DCs at the pool call me over. My throat hurts really really bad. Like someone is sitting on it. Ignoring it doesn't seem to help. It is causing me to be pretty unstable even with the vividness. I start losing the dream and let it go.

Ah! Thirst. I had been laying on my back with my mouth open. It is time to get up to work anyways. 

I have been really tired lately (even with 8 hours of sleep). After these 7 hours though, I feel great though!Search and fail for the HQ.



more lucids. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Try and fail. Had fun though. Finally got some long lucids this month.

Gonna try again.  :smiley:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

You were so close! Thats pretty good.

----------


## Sensei

Yeah. I need to just get into the thick forest. I should have been able to get to the HQ from there. 

I am actually mostly excited about being the same place in a LD twice like that. I should be able to get back. Someone gave me some good ideas for me for teleporting. So I am gonna be trying that.  :smiley:  I am not dead tired anymore, so I should be able to get more lucids.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Well my sleeping pattern is off this week because its a school holiday. And yeah going back to the same location is awesome .

----------


## Sensei

Yeah. I didn't even mean to do it. I just wanted to have a forest and the road and pool were there. I was very happy.  :smiley:

----------


## NeonArt

Do you need to have certain things to join this group o.o

I'm new here but this seems really cool  ::D:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

The more the merrier  dude ^.^ Just complete  the first mission of finding the HQ in a LD.

----------


## NeonArt

Oh nice, I'll try to LD Tonight and look for stuff to help me LD better

----------


## Sensei

> Oh nice, I'll try to LD Tonight and look for stuff to help me LD better



If you need any help, PM me.  :smiley:

----------


## Shalink

I think im going to give this a shot since im going to bed soon.
I will come back tomorrow with the results.
Wish Me Luck :wink2:

----------


## Shalink

Well i didn't find the hq, But i did feel like i got pretty close to it.
I guess all a person can do is try again the next night.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Unlucky.

I was going to DEILD this morning, but I woke up from a nightmare and decided I'd rather not go back to sleep.  :Sad:

----------


## Shalink

That sucks, nightmares are always so mean.   :There, there:

----------


## Shalink

Well off to sleep for attempt 2 on the Dream HQ mission.  ::content::

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Guys, I really need some opinions on something, and I figured I could ask you because it involves whether I actually stick with trying these missions. Basically, I was thinking of focusing on something else. That thing being nightmares.

So, I always have action packed dreams (Check my latest DJ entry for those who don't know about my epic action packed dreams). I'm realizing now how these are still the nightmares I've had since I was younger, but I view them as awesome. So when I'm being hunted down by secret agents, I always think of it as adventure. But really, all of my dreams are like this, I never seem to have much of anything else i think this is self-inflicted, because I used to really want to have adventure dreams, and gradually I started having more and more of them. I also feel like there is a reason behind why I am having these kind of dreams, so I think it's important to confront it in a LD. My problem is, if I do this, and sort out the problem, then I wont be able to have fun adventure dreams, or will I?

It is also a problem when it comes to Lucidity, because my last LD, I didn't get anything done because I couldn't escape. So my feeling is, it's either really fun non-stop action dreams that may have a hidden problem, but also stop lucidity, OR, Dreams which might be action, might not, with no problem and I'm free to do LD stuff. Annoyingly, I have it stuck in my head that Lucidity without action wont be fun either, because it will be empty.

So if I decide to find the problem, I wont be able to start this for a while. I'm just really stuck on what to do, any advice will be appreciated, and you experienced LDers, can you please tell me about action in LDs for the future?

Sorry for the paragraph and it not being directly related to the Dream Army Project, I just need some help.  ::D: 

EDIT: I'll post this in nightmares too.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Guys, I really need some opinions on something, and I figured I could ask you because it involves whether I actually stick with trying these missions. Basically, I was thinking of focusing on something else. That thing being nightmares.
> 
> So, I always have action packed dreams (Check my latest DJ entry for those who don't know about my epic action packed dreams). I'm realizing now how these are still the nightmares I've had since I was younger, but I view them as awesome. So when I'm being hunted down by secret agents, I always think of it as adventure. But really, all of my dreams are like this, I never seem to have much of anything else i think this is self-inflicted, because I used to really want to have adventure dreams, and gradually I started having more and more of them. I also feel like there is a reason behind why I am having these kind of dreams, so I think it's important to confront it in a LD. My problem is, if I do this, and sort out the problem, then I wont be able to have fun adventure dreams, or will I?
> 
> It is also a problem when it comes to Lucidity, because my last LD, I didn't get anything done because I couldn't escape. So my feeling is, it's either really fun non-stop action dreams that may have a hidden problem, but also stop lucidity, OR, Dreams which might be action, might not, with no problem and I'm free to do LD stuff. Annoyingly, I have it stuck in my head that Lucidity without action wont be fun either, because it will be empty.
> 
> So if I decide to find the problem, I wont be able to start this for a while. I'm just really stuck on what to do, any advice will be appreciated, and you experienced LDers, can you please tell me about action in LDs for the future?
> 
> Sorry for the paragraph and it not being directly related to the Dream Army Project, I just need some help. 
> ...



Totally go with nightmares, do whatever it takes to fix your problem, in the end it will always pay off to spend a little time fixing something. 

More o topic however I had a dream about extras, a bunch of exchange students who tried to infiltrate my computer, they followed me around and trying taking over my house but they didn't seem hostile or anyhing, it was weird.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Maybe they are trying to be friendly so you wont see them as a threat, therefore they can get information without being killed. I dunno. That is weird.

----------


## dutchraptor

Ya I was thinking that, it was screwed up because I knew they shouldn't be there but I still didn't really mind them. They probably were trying to trick me.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

They're getting sneaky XD

----------


## Shalink

Yeah i have not even encountered any extra yet, but i got the feeling that they are trying to follow me. 
I got close to the hq last night,there was a dip in the forest but all that was there was a cave, but inside the cave there was a building which looked more like a hut then a cottage,the base of the structure was like a cylinder and was not that big but the roof of it was like the roof of a cottage,
But it did have Kaira's symbol on the side of it.

What do you guys think? :Confused:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

That's pretty good! It doesn't have to be a cottage, but at least you know where it is now.  ::D:

----------


## Shalink

Well im thinking of what to do next, im thinking either explore the hq or pick a fight with the extras.
both seem like good choices to go for, well i will see you guys tommorow.  ::dreaming::

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Dammit. I coulda had a Lucid last night. I did the Nose pinch RC and I could breathe. But I didn't realize I was in a dream...  :Sad:

----------


## NeonArt

Attempted to LD Yesterday but I had a weird dream, wasn't really scared though

I tried to use some meditation music which is meant to make you fall asleep.

Was unsuccessful

-If you want to read it, it's in my DJ

----------


## MysticalDipshit

> Attempted to LD Yesterday but I had a weird dream, wasn't really scared though
> 
> I tried to use some meditation music which is meant to make you fall asleep.
> 
> Was unsuccessful
> 
> -If you want to read it, it's in my DJ



That monster actually looks really creepy XD

If only you had become lucid and kicked the monster's ass. It's cool being able to wake yourself up though.

----------


## Shalink

I didn't get lucid but the dream i had is the first time i've remembered a DC talk to me,
here is what they said "Hey, can i borrow half of your computer."
That was the first time I had been confused in a dream ::shock::

----------


## dutchraptor

I had a lucid nightmare where people tried to stuff me in a bin, then I did a reality check and turned the tables but the people (I think they were extra's) disappeared and I had a great time flying around, forgot to actually do anything though.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

DC's talk to me a lot but most of the time it's like telepathic lol

So I'm trying to find an app for android that records your sleeping patterns so I can see when my REM is throughout the night. I've found one but I'm not sure if there are any better ones out there.

P.S. I'm trying for a Lucid tonight (Well, I suppose we all try every night, but I just have a good feeling  :wink2: ). I'm going to start trying self-hypnosis as well on a night and see how it goes.


EDIT - Dutch: LOL

----------


## NeonArt

Am trying also, but in some dreams It's like I have  no control whatsoever

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Hopefully if I get a Lucid tonight, I can kick my subconscious' ass and then I might have time to find the HQ. I doubt I'll get both done though. Someone come to the chat room? I'm so bored :/

----------


## NeonArt

Nice, first thing I'll try this time instead of changing scene is to do the rub hands then touch an object and repeat 'This is a dream' so I don't lose control.

I will then explore around and maybe look for the HQ but have fun with summoning people and using powers (I like to base mine around animes I've seen)

----------


## dollarway64

Sorry I've been gone, i broke up with my girlfriend two weeks ago and I havent been having a good two weeks. Any way, I had an LD that felt so real, I somehow convinced    myself that I was awake!  Sux right?

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Dude, how does that even work? o.O

----------


## Sensei

Sounds like he had lucidity and lost it.  :Sad:  it happens.

----------


## dollarway64

BrandonBass is awesome because he got it!

----------


## dutchraptor

I know right brandon bass is awesome, didn't know he lucid dreamed though.

----------


## Shalink

Well no luck exploring the HQ, couldn't recall anything last night.  :Sad:

----------


## Curse

I'd like to join.

And if I may, a suggestion.

The dream world this project takes place in should be a _Persistent Realm_.

What's that? It's a specific world that has set values and laws. Every time you return to it, the laws are the same and every action you make is remembered. We should make it so that we don't have all superpowers or special abilities, they should be learned or unlocked. And that makes our enemies deadlier.

Here's the thing. If you die in a persistent realm, you cannot return to it.

The reason I feel our world should be persistent is, it is completely more realistic.

Instead of barging in and killing all the enemies with magic or impossible superhuman strength, you have to push your dream body to the limit training and increasing your strength in the new world.

You have to actually think and use caution, otherwise you could get your throat slit by an Extra, or perhaps filled with bullets in an alleyway.

More info on persistent realms ( and a great DJ, readreadread ): Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Hyu's Adventures - Dream Journals

Think about the suggestion. Meanwhile, I'll be trying to find the HQ!

----------


## Sensei

My lucid book makes any place I go to twice persistent and if I die in any persistent realm I can't go back. :/ I can add limits to any realm, haven't put any limits on this one yet. 

Hyu's adventures and ideas for persistent realms is good. The problem is that some people on here can't lucid dream often enough (hyu says in order to make it persistent you need to go there 2 or 3 times in a week) so it wouldn't be a real persistent realm. So that could cause a problem.  :tongue2: 

Another thing is that extras are not restricted to army men with guns, they can use dream powers as well, and can be anyone! Putting restrictions on could get us all killed quickly.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

A persistent realm sounds awesome. Plus if we used it for this, we could choose when we wanted to go to it, and we wouldn't have the chance of running into extras if we wanted a normal LD

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Actually  good point brandon. We will al probably die. Maybe when we have more experience.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Had my 3rd LD last night guys, but I forgot everything I was supposed to do and tried eating doughnuts instead. XD

----------


## Sensei

Good job! How did it taste? I love dream food!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Well it was a huge one, about a meter wide, with 15cm thick icing/cream around it. I got a handful of the cream stuff and ate it. You would've thought it would be really sickly but it was really really sweet. It was pretty cool.  ::D:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I've just realized how dirty that sounded...

----------


## Sensei

> I've just realized how dirty that sounded...



 :Big laugh:

----------


## Sensei

If I make it to the HQ I will set up a teleportation barrier to grab any members that have been there if they are in danger of dying and remember the teleporter. I can set more limitations on it or different ones if you like. This way we can put limits on our fights and we are only in real trouble if someone is at our HQ and is fighting us. Thoughts?

----------


## dreamenaider

hey all i want in on this action im going to try to find the hq. i LD 3 to 5 times a month but i get side tract on my goals a lot. Im trying over come that problem. I'm the type to get exited about these these things too so youll see more posts from me.

----------


## Tasca

Sounds soo epic  ::D:  can I join?

----------


## dutchraptor

Yup everyone can join, you are part of the team if you can find the headquarters in a dream.

----------


## dreamenaider

i should be able to find it within a few weeks. so the hq is a cabin within the woods and one of the rooms has white walls with a map in it and may have turrets arond the outside of the cabin. is there anything eles i should know about it. i tried to read through the posts to find out everything about it i think i got the most of it down.

----------


## rockonguy

I found the HQ~!
Count me in!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Well done! My recall kinda went downhill over the past couple of days due to being to busy to DJ and stuff. Anyway, From March I'll  be working on LDing  a lot more.

----------


## NeonArt

Ah, have failed to LD  for the past week  :Sad:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Awww, Just think, because you haven't had one in a while, you'll definitely have one tonight or tomorrow, and by thinking that, it shall happen  :wink2:

----------


## Shalink

Well, no luck these past week on doing anything, but my dream recall is starting to come back since it went down the toilet when I messed up my sleep schedule.
I also started to slack on my rc's, but I have been remembering chunks of my dreams and have been remembering to perform rc's thats pretty nice.
Oh and it's good to be back after my little hiatus from DV. :Cheeky:

----------


## Tradl3s

i Have absoluteley no idea where this army came from, but i'd love to join.

----------


## dreamenaider

i had a dream of my dead grandparents house and my grandpa telling me the wheather was going to be bad today which it was. no hq though and no ld.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I had another LD last night, and..... I FINALLY FOUND THE HQ!!!! It wasn't quite what I expected it to look like, but yeah. It's in my DJ.  ::D:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

I'm on my own mission now, sorry dude.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I sent dollarway a PM so we can get some more mission. He's not very active though :/

----------


## Sensei

HQ last night. The place around it was crazy. Will update my DJ today sometimes. I didn't put anything on the wall though. I kind of got there (dream incubation) and left at the beginning of the dream. Teleporter set up though! I was planning on making it a huge purple thing, but when I was in the dream a red ribbon circle made more sense depending on how injured you are (if you are laying down for instance). It is next the wall opposite of the markings.

Yeah, get Dollarway! I am remembering tasks better right now and would love to continue.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Here is the link to my DJ entry
Dream Army Base - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

The good catgirl was brown haired like the pic, and the bad one was black haired with red clothes. I think these might have been some of my most fun LDs.  ::D:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

It's weird that we found it on the same night, after being involved with this group for weeks XD

I'll check out your DJ entry now  ::D: 

EDIT: It says you went to sleep at 11.30 or something, which is even weirder because our dreams could have happened at the exact same time, considering mine was at about 6-6.30am ish. With you being in America, and me in England, with the time zone differences it's kinda likely. XD

----------


## Sensei

Yeah, that is pretty interesting.  :tongue2:  I am glad you found it though, I didn't want you to be behind the group since you seem the most excited about this project. I shall read yours as well.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

> you seem the most excited about this project.



I get excited about pretty much everything. Even more so when it comes to LDing. Having solid goals helps a lot too with finally doing this.

Tonight, I'm thinking of maybe looking around the HQ more, because I haven't actually seen anything apart from the command center, and I want to learn more about it.  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

I think I am going back to that town near the HQ and liberate the town. I think I am going to try and subdue the evil cat-girl as a card to summon at any time. She doesn't seem too strong though, just spry. I get pretty excited about LDing as well  :smiley:  It just keeps on getting more and more fun!

I think my dream happened at about 3:30 to 5:30 it was still dark when I woke up, so it would be the latest 6:00 (when the sun comes up right now). I am at time zone GMT -6 (it is 12:32). What about you?

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Ah, I was thinking if it happened more about 12-12.30ish your time. Kinda early to have a dream but oh well. Mine was somewhere 5.30-6.30am. It's weird saying you have a town near yours though. Because in mine, before I turned around I was looking at skyscrapers in the distance (albeit in cartoon style). I did do some kind of teleporting thing though I guess, to find it. Unless it literally was just behind me. Seems like a good place to explore though. I was thinking, maybe the torturers were Extras too. But I didn't actually get a good look at any of them, even the boss. I was stood with my head down most of the time, so I wouldn't be able to recognize their behavior.

----------


## Sensei

That sounds fun. Go for it!

BTW. The teleporter is a barrier as well. It has these rules:
Anyone that is either a real person or a DC that is approved by a real person may be teleported. 
No one outside of the above mentioned are allowed inside the teleporter. 
If you are injured you just have to think of it and it will grab you.
Only I can use it without being injured!  :tongue2: 

It is held down by metal stakes in a circle and have a ribbon going around the stakes that is held about an inch off the ground (2.54 centimeters). 

I can take it down if dollar way doesn't approve.

----------


## dreamenaider

well im still trying although my recall has been hazy the past few days. i havnt got much sleep if this keeps up it may take me a bit longer then i expected.the weekends are my good dream times. im not giving up though wish me luck.

----------


## Shalink

Yeah, when your dream recall goes down it sucks,I have recently gotten out of a dream recall slump and have had my third lucid since joining.
So good luck. :smiley:

----------


## dreamenaider

well i didnt find the hq but i had a dream of the extras. 2 men in orange and white jump suits with yellow hard hats captured me. they were looking for a certain someone. when thier clues didnt add up that it wasnt me  they were looking for they let me go. thats all i remember so i think the extras are on the move to capture a certain someone in this group so keep your gaurd up. ill keep looking for the hq i think im geting close.

----------


## dreamenaider

who all is still doing this any one have a status report. i know i havnt found the hq yet but does any one know what the next goal is. im also wondering if any one got captured after my last dream of the extras.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Everyone is still taking part I think but the leader has been offline for a while. I say we set ourselves a goal to keep us going. Something like kidnap an extra and take it back to the hq or something.

----------


## Sensei

I think we should just fight an extra.  :smiley:  I love dream fights. Fight until it stops fighting back! No need to catch it, we are trying to eradicate these because we know what they need. :tongue2:

----------


## dreamenaider

i think we could do both. if we capture an extra we could play them at thier own game and do what ever it takes to get them to talk and tell us were thier hide out is or if there is more then one. maybe they could also tell exactly who or what they really are and the reason why they capture us. then we could move in for an attack. something like that how does that sound. we know they are shape shifters and they capture us because something to do with us being lucid dreamers but what eles do they know that we dont.

----------


## Shalink

Yeah, both seem like a good idea,but I think im going to explore the HQ first because i still have not seen the inside of it.
I will probably be attacking extras after I finish exploring the HQ.  :vicious:

----------


## Nerq

I'm definitely going to attempt to find some Extras in my new LD's.  After the Headquarters of course.  I've read through a big portion of this, and it's all been interesting.  Count me in.

----------


## dreamenaider

hey all ive found the hq and made a whatch tower and captured an extra but i made them all retarted in the end but they should come to soon for any body to question . check it out in my dj. its called finding the hq or something like that. please comment on it. edit: oh and the extra i think is an origanal person of a large headed female.

----------


## vinnym9999

Hoo rah!~

----------


## Nerq

All I've got so far, is the night after I replied on the thread; I told a random dream character todirect me towards an 'Extra'.  They pointed over to a car.  I looked into car window from an angle, and saw a mostly human like person stareing back at me in an ominous manner.  His eyes weren't normal they radiated a different fashion of sentient stare, and had no hair.  IRL you could have mistaken him for just a guy with a shaved head and a creepy glare.  But I knew it was my dreams Extra.  I haven't made contact yet.  I just wanted to take a gander at the competition.

----------


## dreamenaider

well as soon as i can get back to the hq. im going to check on my whatch tower and see what my dc's have to report. then i will try to set up a portal there so i can get to the hq easyer never tried making one so it will be my first. then i will see our caged friend and see what i can get out of them. maybe not all in that order but what ever comes first. i also tend to explore the hq more and mabey after try to find the town near by and kick some extra butt along the way. long list but those are my plans untill we get a new main goal.

----------


## Higat

It' s been over a week since the last post, but if this is still ON then I 'd LOVE to be part of this !

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Sure! I wonder when dollarway will actually be active though :/

----------


## Higat

::banana::  ! So I gotta find the HQ, right ? Let' go !

----------


## dollarway64

Sorry! IM SO SORRY! My internet crashed and it came back today!

----------


## Higat

Well lol then  :tongue2:

----------


## dollarway64

Im proud of this! You guys kept this army alive while i was away! Keep up the good work!

----------


## dollarway64

And keep the teleporter! Im open to any ideas!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Its good to have you back  ::D: 

If you create a new mission, I probably won't be able to complete it for a couple of weeks because I know me andfew others are doing that competition. I want to focus my lds on getting points for that first. Anyway, I'm all for a new mission!  :smiley:

----------


## dollarway64

Well, the thing is, I think the reason I can't get to the headquarters right now is because i have some unfinished business to take care of involving the extras!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

That's fine. Any time needed to kick enemy ass's should be approved.  :wink2: 

Also I posted in your thread on the dream world academy. Looks pretty awesome, but we need more people if it will start up again. Any ideas to get more people involved? (I know this is a bit off topic, we can continue in visitor messages if you want)

----------


## dollarway64

After we get the next mission over with, we could get everyone in the Dream Army to try and find the academy!

AHH! I'm excited! I've got a big event this month that I've  been excited  for all  my life and it seems  like the dream army is about to get awesome!

I had an LD last night, but I woke up right when I realized that I was dreaming!  Sucks, right?

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Unlucky. But becoming lucid for a second is better than no lucid at all right?  :wink2: 

EDIT: Also can anyone interested in joining the dream world academy (basically an in dream location, everyone finds it and hangs around, finds out things about it, do fun challenges etc.) please post in the thread 'Yo' originally posted by dollarway. Im posting this here because I know you guys might like it because its similar to the dream army. Anyway we have 10 days to get as many people interested to try and get it started again. I've put my name forward to help run it but it would be good if you guys could post too.

----------


## dollarway64

no lucids last night...

Hey, if you guys wanna new mission, i  could hurry up and give you one!

----------


## Sensei

I would love one!

----------


## dollarway64

Okay, well, there was time ago when I went on a quest looking for my dream guide. I found her, but I lost her. Well, I ended up on this strange alien planet with no way out. Now, this turned into every time I dreamed, I was on the planet! I met an old man, and he's appeared in my dreams before! He told me to go fight the enemy and stuff. Anyway, the way I finally got off the planet was my dream guide came out of nowhere, knocked me out, and through me into a portal. Now, I believe that my dream guide is fighting off Extras on that planet and I wanna go and help her! That's the new mission is to find a way to get to that planet and fight off extras. Also, look for that old man cause we need to know if he's an ally or an extra!

----------


## Sensei

Sounds fun. I should be able to integrate a few of my tasks into that right now. Dutch will probably get there first though. He is better with goals.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Sounds pretty awesome  ::D:

----------


## dollarway64

Okay, so its settled! Thats the new mission! Find a way to that strange planet and help fight off Extras there. This oughta be epic! I need to find my dream guide and also I need to figure out who that old man is!

This is off topic, but have any of you seen Les Miserables yet? I watched it yesterday and I'm scratching my head asking myself, "How did that not win best picture?"

----------


## dollarway64

Is anyone still doing this? Or is it just me, myst, and brandon? Cuz im fine with that!

----------


## Sensei

Wells, you were gone for a while, might want to check through the thread and PM the people that finished the first task and tell them another one is up, that might have good reception. 

I have a very random way my mind remembers goals, so it will probably take me a while to get the goal. When lucid I normally just have 1 goal out of a lot of goals and I go for it. If I don't have enough goals set, then I am confused and start walking in circles trying to think of what to do. haha. Hopefully it won't take too long to get this goal to come to mind.  :smiley: 

OH! any info on the planet? I am gonna just try the teleporter at the base to get there, but if I don't know what type of planet is there, than who knows where I'll end up.  ::shock::  any back story or anything would be great. 

Note: The old man you are looking for might be my DG as well. I haven't seen him in a while, he might need rescued.

----------


## dollarway64

The planet is kind of like the planets from Super Mario Galaxy. And, I don't think your DG needs to be rescued, as he was free as a bird when I spoke with him. Odd though, both of our DGs go missing and they are both on the planet? Maybe its some sort of special planet where all the DGs live! That'd be cool.....

----------


## dutchraptor

I've been doing stuff with extra's but I deviated and I made up a better world. I think the extra's are too "cheesy", so I made myself a deeper plot that I'm trying to solve right now, I still go to the head quarters but I replaced it with my own dojo from my other dreams. I was thinking of posting them here but I don't wanna derail the thread with weird details that aren't relevant  :tongue2:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Dutch, I kind of made up my own plot too. Mostly because I needed art inspiration so I started thinking about the Extras race and stuff. Its pretty fun but I think it should be allowed as long as we stick to the concept of them trying to capture us and being evil etc.  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

Well, y'all saw my catgirl plot. Haven't been back there yet though since the initial 3 dreams.  :tongue2:

----------


## dollarway64

It seems that most of everyone has their own plot. And the extras plot is deeper than you think, i mean, you've hadnt had the dreams I've had!

----------


## Shalink

Oh man,looks like lots of stuff happened while my computer was being dumb. Also thanks for the new mission dollarway,I will have to give it a shot tonight and see if i have any luck and glad to see you back even though I dont think we have met. :smiley:

----------


## dreamenaider

well alot has happend sence my last post. im back now and will start posting more now that our leader is back. glad to have you back dollarway. its funny though i had a semi lucid dream of being captured on another planet. ill post it in another post here so i can add it to my dj easyer.

----------


## dreamenaider

its kind of odd cuz i had this dream before i even knew about the new mission. this was a semi lucid dream where i found my self captured on another planet but i turned the tables, here it is. . . this took place on Some other world, this guy was holding me and some other people captive and making us slaves. He had some specail lights on that allowd him to to controle us and keep a good eye on us. Some how some one dont know who dissarmd the lights. I came to and seen that he was holding a gun, i made a golf club apear in my hands and swung it at the gun to dissarm him. He then became our prisoner. I then started eating a bowl of mac n cheese with parmisian in it. . . After this is off topic from the dream army but still took place on the same planet. . . I remember picking out some more food from a fridge and pantry. I got a borito some weid looking stuff off a vine. Then i looked behind me and saw maple bar donuts yum i grabed 2. Then i sat down to eat. After that i warped into the middle of a city on the planet. I now felt as if i was immortal and could live forever. There was some kind of consert that took place it was soo good i never heard music ever like it and the band was flying around. I wanted to  see and hear it again but it didnt take place for another 200 yrs. So i just started flying around and woke up.

----------


## dollarway64

It's a strange planet, better check it out. And it's nice to meet you Shalink

----------


## dollarway64

So, what's up? Any progress?

*And I must also say that my prayers go out to the people in Boston...

----------


## dreamenaider

not much on my part my dreams have been a bit fuzzy havnt got much sleep but still working on checking more of the planet out and battle off what extras i find.

----------


## dollarway64

Great, and I just want to let everyone know that I recently got a new girlfriend and I'll have some time to dream now. This new girl isn't as stressful as the last.

----------


## dollarway64

*FINALLY!!!*

Last night, I finally had a semi-lucid dream! Even though it wasn't entirely lucid, I think it still counts! Before I went to bed, I spent two hours playing Call of Duty 2 (action video games help with my imagination) then, I spent ten minutes reading the book Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming. Then, as I was going to sleep, I incubated a dream, asking my subconscious, "How do I get back to the planet?" over and over again. 

That's when I had it. In the dream, I was dressed up in Halo armor and I wasn't lucid yet. I was talking to one of the guys from Red vs. Blue. I told him to keep repeating a chant he was saying. When he did, there was a bright flash and we were on the planet. I became semi-lucid. He asked, "Where am I?" "You're in a dream!" I replied. We turned around and there was a guy in red halo armor shooting at us (an extra). The other guy ran inside a and accidentally got shot while I went in through the other side. I found them inside and I shot the Extra to death. And then I killed the other guy just for fun. Then I woke up.

Not much, but I killed an Extra and made it back on the planet!!!  ::banana::

----------


## dreamenaider

wierd having a halo type  dream after playing call of duty lol. i had a dream of me and steven segul was kicking some dudes butt and in the end steven segul forced the guy to kill him self. i dont think we were on another planet though. i did end up eating a cheese it that looked like the frosted wheat guy. lol. i think i should have a midnight snack or something so i dont keep haveing food interfear in my dreams. hehe

----------


## dollarway64

The reason it was Halo was because I go to sleep with my tv on and Red vs. Blue was playing, which is a machinima using the Halo engine.

----------


## Sensei

> The reason it was Halo was because I go to sleep with my tv on and Red vs. Blue was playing, which is a machinima using the Halo engine.



Haha. I used to go to sleep with red vs blue playing as well. That is awesome.  :tongue2:  I need to catch up on those. RvB is great in the early seasons since you don't have to watch it, you can just listen. It could be a really good way to practice visualization. Try and imagine the people talking. Your mind shouldn't have to work hard at all since you can hear it.

----------


## dollarway64

> Haha. I used to go to sleep with red vs blue playing as well. That is awesome.  I need to catch up on those. RvB is great in the early seasons since you don't have to watch it, you can just listen. It could be a really good way to practice visualization. Try and imagine the people talking. Your mind shouldn't have to work hard at all since you can hear it.



RvB is the best thing on youtube hands down! lol its hilarious. And thanks for the visualization idea. Red vs. Blue would help me integrate some comic relief in my dreams! lol

----------


## Sensei

> RvB is the best thing on youtube hands down! lol its hilarious. And thanks for the visualization idea. Red vs. Blue would help me integrate some comic relief in my dreams! lol



It definitely is my favorite YouTube moments. No problem, visualization is my favorite thing ever.  :tongue2:  used to do it a ton when I was a kid, but I stopped when I was about 18 -21. It took me a while to get it back. I am way better than I used to be though, worth it for help with all LD types.

----------


## dollarway64

I wanna try Inception for the visualization, I wonder if that'll be any good...

----------


## dreamenaider

im going to switch on and off from this project and the DWA. I found the castle and Im going to explore more of the castle in the DWA for now. Any one doing the same we need more people in on the action there its a bit slow right now for the reopening of it.

----------


## Arsee17

> Attachment 4090
> Uh, not completely sure. What sort of location should our headquarters be in and what will it look like? Or is the first person that goes there going to determine what it looks like? Also, you said that some dream characters you know are part of the Dream Army, so does that mean they are actually already somewhat organized?
> 
> Oh, and the image is just an idea I had to symbolize the group. The two A's are to symbolize either "Always Awake" or "Always Aware".



that symbol looks like the eye from The Lord of the Rings

----------


## Phased

Sounds awesome! Mind if I join in? I may not e the greatest LDer but I can probably try and get this theme going in my regular dreams and report them back to you?

----------


## Sensei

Had a fight with some people, in dream thought it had to be the work of extras. More explained here.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Yay! Awesome Lucid fighting!

I am going to the Dollar General outside town and I run into my sisters. They tell me to go back home since they are buying things for Laura's Baby Shower. I leave and go back. This time my parents are there and tell me the same thing. I leave, but when I get to the Parking lot I see a bunch of my spy gear laying out. I crush all of it since I can't use it except for two gadgets. I go back and give them to my dad. He is the only one that can direct us home using that now. He puts a blindfold on and the gadgets over his eyes, he can now see what is really there and can get us away from the "enemy". I walk with him for a few minutes and fall through the ground. I am in a parking garage basement. I now know that it is a dream I see about 50 people coming towards me, there is no cars to block their way, so I just start fighting. Since I told someone yesterday to try and fight without dream powers I decided to just go hand to hand without a weapon. The people are acting like zombies, but they look perfectly normal. Three of them charge at me while the others are encircling me. I jump on one and tear his throat out, punch another one in the face while trying to slam his head on a pillar. I get grabbed from behind and am surrounded

BAM! I land back where I was before fighting. It seems that time in this dream jumps backwards if I die. I run backwards and get two people away from the crowd. I slam one into the ground and jump on the other one, pulling his heart out (Been watching Once Upon a Time and they do that a lot in that show  :tongue2: ). I keep running and get surrounded, it looks like the only exit is through the 50 people.

Bam, land back with the time jump. I run through and try not to grabbed and there is a line of 5 people at the end after running through them. I try to jump over them, but one grabs me, I land and tear his throat out. Someone grabs me again.

BAM! Time jump again. _Screw this_ I think. I teleport outside of the garage and set the place on fire, five of them make it out alive and I make a barrier around them and remove them from existence. One of them didn't disappear and jumped at me. I reach my hand up and stop her in mid air with telekinesis. My dad is near because he was part of the dream before and was waiting for me to come out of the parking garage. I look at the girl in mid air, she is trying to jump at me, the extras must have stolen her mind and changed some DCs to being nothing more than mindless Zombie-like people. I tear her soul out and her body falls to the ground and dissolves. I then wake up.

----------


## Phased

> Had a fight with some people, in dream thought it had to be the work of extras. More explained here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Awesome Lucid fighting!
> 
> ...



Damn! Sounds epic man, that sounded really cool, thanks for sharing too  ::D: 


 ::goodjob2::

----------


## Sensei

Yeah! It was really fun, I got a little frustrated in dream though because I couldn't take out that many people without powers. I'll have to kill some next time and fight like 5 or so at a time.  :tongue2:  fifty is way too much.

----------


## Phased

> Yeah! It was really fun, I got a little frustrated in dream though because I couldn't take out that many people without powers. I'll have to kill some next time and fight like 5 or so at a time.  fifty is way too much.



Yeah, fifty is a ton! Was it vivid? You seemed to remember a lot of details  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

> Yeah, fifty is a ton! Was it vivid? You seemed to remember a lot of details



Yeah, most of my dreams are really vivid. It is especially vivid if you kill someone in a dream. I know a lot of people are against that, but I see no problem with it. I use as much force as the people against me do in a dream. If they are trying to hurt me, then I hurt them. Eat me, then I vaporize them, steal their soul, throat, or heart...  Maybe I am the aggressor.  :tongue2:

----------


## Phased

> Yeah, most of my dreams are really vivid. It is especially vivid if you kill someone in a dream. I know a lot of people are against that, but I see no problem with it. I use as much force as the people against me do in a dream. If they are trying to hurt me, then I hurt them. Eat me, then I vaporize them, steal their soul, throat, or heart...  Maybe I am the aggressor.



Nice way to think about it! Actually really cool, might follow your footsteps  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

> Nice way to think about it! Actually really cool, might follow your footsteps



Feel free to! Of course that doesn't matter if it had been an extra, I would have used the powers of an oneironaut to crush them and send them to the HQ for questioning.  :tongue2: 

What are you doing for inducing? I would recommend this:
http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...technique.html
Paired with this knowledge:
http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...d-secrets.html

Works like Novocaine, just give it time, it always works.  :tongue2:  From what I have seen anyone that stuck with it had tremendous progress, the longer you do it consecutively the better results, so if you do it like 6 months in a row it will keep getting better and better. There are also other various techs you can incorporate into it if you like, so it is versatile.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Brandon, that dream you had is so cool! It's kinda creepy though because I had a similar lucid a few days ago. I went into an alleyway where these guys were playing poker, and just past them were some people who were part of a gang, trying to turn people into zombies and let them free in a nightclub. I had to try and kill a really fat one and save the people. 

Anyway, it was my first LD in a while, which was pretty cool  ::D:

----------


## dreamenaider

Any one still want to do this.

----------


## Sensei

Currently I am working on lucid urth:
http://www.dreamviews.com/beyond-dre...dream-rpg.html

It has a few people that are above 1000 lds, so I think that it is going to do a lot better than something like this. At this time I only had a few hundred lds, and there was only one other person that had more than a hundred. I don't think that ability to do dream control or remember tasks is always going to be easily seen by ld count, but there is something yo say about experience. 

If you still want to do this, go for it! But I am probably gonna be concentrating on Lucid urth. Feel free to advertise it around the forum, Pm people and ask people if they want to join! It would probably be easier to join lucid urth or start your own! Good luck. Ill keep watching here to see if it kicks up again and to comment on any dreams you have there, since I am still technically in the army.  :wink2:

----------


## dreamenaider

Ya im looking for any active group to join that is along the turms of the dream army and the dwa. I even tried starting my own twice. Only sparked up the first time and never started again. But this lucid urth can you tell me more about it. You have my attention and i will check out the link. I only have 35 ld's under my belt. But when i put my mind to somthing and have goals within a group to do. I tend to get morr at once. Ive also been studying lucid dreaming and dream control for years.

----------


## dollarway64

> Currently I am working on lucid urth:
> http://www.dreamviews.com/beyond-dre...dream-rpg.html
> 
> It has a few people that are above 1000 lds, so I think that it is going to do a lot better than something like this. At this time I only had a few hundred lds, and there was only one other person that had more than a hundred. I don't think that ability to do dream control or remember tasks is always going to be easily seen by ld count, but there is something yo say about experience. 
> 
> If you still want to do this, go for it! But I am probably gonna be concentrating on Lucid urth. Feel free to advertise it around the forum, Pm people and ask people if they want to join! It would probably be easier to join lucid urth or start your own! Good luck. Ill keep watching here to see if it kicks up again and to comment on any dreams you have there, since I am still technically in the army.



Hey! The Dream Army has stopped but I started a new club if you wanna check it out!

----------


## AstralPhreak

How can i help in your adventure?  ::D:

----------


## dollarway64

> How can i help in your adventure?



Hey! Check out my other thread, The Dreamcatchers Shared Dreaming thread and find out! 😃

----------


## Sensei

> Hey! Check out my other thread, The Dreamcatchers Shared Dreaming thread and find out!



You should link people there so that anyone that sees this thread sees that one as well.

----------


## dollarway64

http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...ming-army.html

I don't how to link things on my phone but there's the link

----------


## Sensei

> http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...ming-army.html
> 
> I don't how to link things on my phone but there's the link



Looks good! I was in a rush or I would have linked it for you.  ::D:

----------


## dollarway64

> Looks good! I was in a rush or I would have linked it for you.



Hey bro, do you think you could get others to join the Dreamcatchers? I'm excited to get started!

----------


## Sensei

> Hey bro, do you think you could get others to join the Dreamcatchers? I'm excited to get started!



Ill see what I can do. Lots of people have trouble signing up for things like this due to a lack of consistent lucidity. So you might look for some consistent lders or people on the rise with lucidity that seem to be getting consistent.

----------


## dollarway64

> Ill see what I can do. Lots of people have trouble signing up for things like this due to a lack of consistent lucidity. So you might look for some consistent lders or people on the rise with lucidity that seem to be getting consistent.



There doesn't seem to be as much activity as there used to be

----------


## Sensei

> There doesn't seem to be as much activity as there used to be



If you look at users on, it is about the same as normal. I think a lot more people communicate through PM. There are a lot of regulars.

----------


## dollarway64

> If you look at users on, it is about the same as normal. I think a lot more people communicate through PM. There are a lot of regulars.



I wanna get back into it. I've even downloaded an LDing app

----------

